
Ask HN: Solving Common Programming Issues - tommica
Is there a website that collects solutions to common programming scenarios. For example right now I am building a solution for payment gateways in my application, using factories, but I am not sure if there is a better, more established patterns for it.<p>I guess what I am asking if there is a place where design patterns are applied to these kind of real-world scenarios?<p>Both GitHub and stack overflow could be useful, but with so many different kind of informations and solutions, it becomes hard to find the &quot;standard&quot;
======
thedevindevops
You mean something like this? [https://www.dofactory.com/net/design-
patterns](https://www.dofactory.com/net/design-patterns)

